# Weed control options right now?



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I seeded Oct 1 and have a good stand of TTTF but do have a some broadleaf and Poa annua weed pressure that I'd like to take care of or limit prior to spring. Would Tenacity be useful or maybe a prodiamine/3-way combo at this point. We are having a warm winter with some 60 degree days coming up.


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

Nearly identical situation here for me in Williamsburg VA. Wondering what to do as well. Been hand pulling weeds, but it's getting tough to keep up with 10k square feet!


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

cglarsen said:


> I seeded Oct 1 and have a good stand of TTTF but do have a some broadleaf and Poa annua weed pressure that I'd like to take care of or limit prior to spring. Would Tenacity be useful or maybe a prodiamine/3-way combo at this point. We are having a warm winter with some 60 degree days coming up.


You can do tenacity plus ethofumesate to address the poa. Check the label on the 3 way as you may need more established grass. For prodiamine, will u overseed in the spring? If so,then u may want stick with monthly apps of tenacity. If not, then 60 days after germination.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Jagermeister said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > I seeded Oct 1 and have a good stand of TTTF but do have a some broadleaf and Poa annua weed pressure that I'd like to take care of or limit prior to spring. Would Tenacity be useful or maybe a prodiamine/3-way combo at this point. We are having a warm winter with some 60 degree days coming up.
> ...


Thanks. I went with Tenacity and Prodiamine for now. Ethofumesate is really pricey apparently so I may have to live with the poa this year and get ahead of it with pre-em next year. It's not too bad.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

cglarsen said:


> Jagermeister said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


I found some Ethofumesate on peststrong.com for $85.


----------



## SteelCutLawn (Jul 12, 2021)

Interested to see how the tenacity works out as I'm debating this route as well.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If growth has slowed or almost stopped I would apply prodiamine and let frost do the rest of the work for you. You can always start the season with some tenacity after the first mow of the year.


----------

